# Headless Horseman Hayride and Haunted House



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was thinking about going to Ulster Park, NY to check out the Headless Horseman Hayride and Haunted House. I want to go in the beginning of October, so I wanted to know if anyone has been to this attraction? I heard it is one of america's top rated haunted hayride. If anyone can give me any input on this haunt I would really apprectate. If anyone knows any other haunts in my area worth checking out I would love to hear about them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I posted about this last year-- at the time I was thinking about moving up to Sleepy Hollow (apparently really close to Ulster) and possibly try to get a job in their haunt. Didn't happen, but! having seen the Haunted Attractions specials on Travel Channel and visited their site, and though I don't remember anyone posting that they'd been there my feeling is, if you're there, go!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I will check it out in October and post a review. I wish we had a haunted house attraction that I could work at, but I would have to take off on Halloween to be at home to scare the local kids. :devil:


----------



## xxnonamexx (Sep 12, 2007)

Hands down the best hayride/ corn maze haunted houses. The downfall is the line to pickup tickets after ordering online.


----------

